# Turn on laptop automatically



## sivakami.m (Apr 9, 2008)

Hi
I want to TURN ON my laptop automatically daily.

Could you please help.

Thanks
Siva


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

to help determine what advise to give you, why do you want to turn on the laptop automatically?


----------



## BTDT (Apr 9, 2008)

Set your BIOS to Wake On LAN.

Plug it into a hub (or switch or some other network device) and have that device on a power timer.

When the power comes on to the network device, your PC will boot up as the network is detected.


----------



## oldmn (Oct 16, 2005)

Some BIOS's will allow you to set a power on time in the APM area, called RTC event.


----------

